# overstocking 55 gal tank



## cs9584 (Aug 23, 2010)

im trying to overstock my malawi mixed (mostly mbuna) 55 gallon tank... currently have 4 yellow labs, 4 red top hongis, 4 tanzania black aceis, 4 generic blue johannis and 1 red fin kadango.... i was asking around at a local meet and was told to do it right i would need probably 20-25 cichlids in there to properly overstock the tank... thoughts? also what would be a good species to keep with my current stock?


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Is this tank 48" long?

Overstocking is a necessity with Malawi. However, you've generally stocked the standard 4ft 55 with 3 species of 5-6 fish each (1m, 4-5f).

So, I'd take back or rehome the Kadango b/c you only have 1, unless that's your absolute favorite, then I'd remove one of the other species. Honestly, the Johannii is probably too aggressive for that small of a tank (recommended 75+), and you need 7-8 females per 1 male to curb the aggression. So, I might consider removing that one.

People also have said Acei get too large for a 55g...

 Sorry that this isn't good news...


----------



## cs9584 (Aug 23, 2010)

well its better than no news at all  ... thanks for the info!!!


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree with toume, I'd say you're already a bit overstocked. What I'd do is get rid of at least the 4 johanni in the tank. Add maybe one or two yellow labs, so you're numbers should look something like this.....

4-6 Yellow Labs (1M/5F)
4 Hongi (1M/3F)
4 Acei (1M/3F) or Socolofi
1 Kandango

Some people will say the Acei will get too large for a 55 so it's really up to you if you want to keep them, perhaps your lfs will maybe take them in for a trade (socolofi would be a good alternate option for the Acei)

depending on the Kandango's attitude, it might be okay in the tank, however, you might need to re-home it if things get out of hand.........good luck with everything!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

For the average size mbuna (~5 inches) about 15 full-grown fish is considered a good amount of overstocking for a 55 gallon. IF you're stocking dwarf mbuna (e.g. Demasoni), then 20-25 is appropriate.

I have temporarily overstocked many more juvenile immature mbuna (25+) in that size tank, but this was just for growout purposes.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

I would just adjust Esparzar's numbers a bit:

Kadango (maybe just keep the loner)
Acei 1m, 2-3f (less females b/c they're larger and more peaceful)
Labs 1m, 2-4f
Hongi 1m, 3-4f

I have less than the normal ratio of females for the Hongi and Labs to try and compensate for the extra species (give it some room). Labs fair just as well in trios, but they school in the larger numbers (pretty social). If the Hongi male starts acting up, just throw in another female. :wink:

Maybe get more then these numbers, and then as you can vent them, remove the excess, but aim for something like that.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

first of all, I feel like a kadango gets just a little too large for a 55, second, I don't know if it could hold up tot eh agressive potential of hongi

also hongi and yellow labs will probably crossbreed


----------



## cs9584 (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks everyone! *** decided to get rid of the blue johannis and get a couple more female hongis and yellow labs... as for the kadango... im going to keep him for now... my plan is to get a 75 gallon (or larger) aquarium in the springtime to have a larger cichlid tank


----------



## cs9584 (Aug 23, 2010)

done! the johannis have been donated to a lfs.... my current (and final) stock is:
6 yellow laps - 1m 5f
6 red top hongis - 2m 4f (i know i should probably substitute one of the males for another female but well see how things go.... no unusual aggression yet! (knock on wood))
5 Tanzania Black Aceis - 1m 4f (i think... hard to sex these)
1 red fin kadango - 1m
2 synadontis Petricola - unsexed
1 common plecostomus

thanks again for the help everyone!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Mcxnarf (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a 75 gallon tank that I overstock. I've been doing this quite a while with great results. All fish are juvenile. The colors are exceptional! :fish: I always start that way. When they get larger I give them back to my LFS.

(3) Yellow Labs
(3) Johanni
(3) Peacocks
(3) Brachordia ( spelling?)
(3) Haps
(3) Rusties'
(3) Blue Zebra
(2) Red Zebra
(2) Acei


----------

